# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  What's a good wireless doorbell

## blonk

The missus is hassling me to install a new doorbell. Frankly, I like the one we have at the moment, which is only a pushbutton, and does nothing! However, her sisters arrived the other day (expected) and protested at having to ring us so we would open the door. Anyway, just wondering if anyone has used one of the wireless types, with a battery powered button, and a unit that plugs into a power point? Would appreciate any recomendations on one that works well, and has a good range.

----------


## watson

I've used the Arlec units in a couple of places.
There are two models........20metre range and 100metre range. Both do what they claim, and have variable ring tones .

----------


## piscean

I hate our wireless bell (arlec) and as soon as I get round to it, Im going to find one that can be wired in. Whenever the batteries go flat you have people ringing the bell and you dont even know about it, a real pain if youre waiting on a delivery or courier and the first thing you know about it is when you hear them driving off down the road because you didnt answer the door.  :Frown:   
apart from that it works fine, just a nuisance that you dont get any indication when the battery is dead.

----------


## president_ltd

had an Arlec one here.  it did the job, ALTHOUGH seemingly whatever frequency it used was susceptible to the occasional false alarm. 
really wierd. set to go "ding dong", about 3 or 4 times (once while still up/awake at midnight, another time at 4am not awake), it just went "Doooooooonnnnngggg" out of the blue, on its own, clearly noone at the door (sensor lights out front, reed switch on front gate). 
so - personally - not recommended in suburbia.  i ripped it out, replacement doorbell per pic is more than sufficient, really gets a nice deep bass "woooooofff"

----------


## Ashore

I have a kambrook no probs with it and it has 8 diffrent frequencies you can set to cut out false alarms  :2thumbsup:

----------


## rrobor

Great the posts you fine when bored. I have the Arlec. Now the ding dong started to have false alarms so I set it to the bells of Bow. It still has false alarms but only the Ding dong. Hope you are all still with me. Anyways we dont answer that, it has to do Bow bells  ( quarter past the hour) to be answered.

----------


## A&K Reno

Had a HPM one on the house that we bought. I took it down after about 2 weeks of living there. Got sick of it going off at 2 or 3 o'clock in the morning. Even changed the channels on it to see if that was the problem, but it kept on ringing.

----------


## Ashwood

I had an Arlec one which is plugged into mains (no batteries needed). 
But every few weeks it would not ring when the doorbell was pressed. 
To get it to work, you had to turn off the power switch then turn it back on.
But the cycle repeated after a few weeks. 
Now have a hardwired doorbell (Friedland) . Don't trust the wireless ones anymore.

----------

